# Yarn question



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I wanted to try tying up some crab patterns, and I'm wondering about the type of yarn used. I've watched a couple of youtube vids that show "sparkle yarn", but don't seem to see much of it online, other than for actual knitting. 

I have some poly yarn, which I think would work great...but I know it can be somewhat buoyant. On a weighted crab, would it be okay to use this yarn, or am I wasting a hook?


----------



## gjake999 (Sep 15, 2010)

*yarn*

I used to use yarn but check out the bauer crab pattern which uses mcfly foam which is a hell of alot easier to work with and the crab becomes an easy tie--I recomend foam in bonefish tan, caddis green and grey olive with nickle black dumbell as the eye---good luck---jake


----------



## Tailingloop (Jan 21, 2011)

Find yarn here

As far as the Bauer crab/McFly foam, it is different from the crabs that you ask about and should not be considered as a replacement for same. You *can* use EP Fiber (or other synthetics) to build crab profiles in lieu of yarn.


----------



## gjake999 (Sep 15, 2010)

*one crab*

I will gladly challenge above post to a one crab competition --prefer port isabel area---while it is true that the the bauer is not a yarn pattern--I would stack it against any "yarney" out there and its ease of tying allows for a lot more experimentation and color blending--and in belize. roatan and south is the guides crab of choice--please note all said in good fun!!!--except for the crab dual


----------



## Tailingloop (Jan 21, 2011)

I did not intend to imply that the Bauer crab was inferior to any of the more traditional crab patterns tied with yarn. I was simply pointing out that they are different and should not be considered interchangeable.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

For yarn I use the rug loop yarn from Hobby lobby. It is polyester and comes in bags precut to 2" lengths. They carry it in a large variety of colors. You can comb it out or leave it twisted, works great either way. I always use wiehgted eyes on my crabs to get them down fast.


----------

